# £150 grinders



## silves89 (May 23, 2012)

What's the best grinder for £150? I want one that will go fine enough for espresso, one that is handsome and sturdy.

Is it worth seeking out a second-hand machine from a cafe?


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hi Silver89

Baratza grinders are well worth the money, there are so many reviews and good one's too on Encore and Maestro plus. We will be having them in stock by 04.06.12 and there is a pre-order system in place due to high demand.

Take a look: http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/baratza/


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Holy flip nuts how are you able to sell the Preciso for £255?

The UK price is definitely inflated for reasons unbeknown to me.

Baratza are a great company silves. They were very helpful and sent me 2 new adjustment rings and the new gearbox to upgrade my Preciso, all for free


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The Maestro Plus does not grind fine enough for espresso but is a good grinder for brews. The Baratza Encore is capable of espresso grinding but does not leave much room for adjustment.

If you're only making espresso, for that money your best bet is probably the Iberital MC2. It's not the prettiest of machines, but does the job.

Note:

I've not tried any of these machines! I've read and researched them all a lot though, and this seems to be the general concensus.


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

We have a special offer on the Iberital MC2 Grinder, just £130 inc vat and Delivery!

But be quick, limited offer availability!

*Iberital MC2 Grinder Special Offer £130*


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm currently using the MC2 with Doser and can't fault it for price. Adjusting grind settings can be tedious so I tend to stick to one Espresso blend/bean at a time to prevent dialling in constantly.


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Agree with Rich. My MC2 works great for the money, but a bit of upraditis has hit recently. It's a bugger to change between beans, but on the other hand it's easy to make slight changes to the grind as the same bean ages.

My main gripe, however, is the clumping that comes from my doserless model. Not sure what it's like with a doser though...


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I agree aswell, my mc2 has been brilliant and I don't find it clumps that bad. Recently used one of theses

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffeegrinders/proddetail.asp?prod=MCI%2FMT220GLOSSB

And that was boulder city.


----------



## uma_bica (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi,

I've bought an MC2 a couple of months ago (following advices from people on this website; and after reading some reviews elsewhere). It has done a decent job so far and, IMO, I get quite some good espresso on my lever machine (which is quite picky when it comes to the fineness of the grind). The grinder itself is not so sturdy though - I'd expect a better build for something costing more than £100. The hopper doesn't stay still while you're grinding; it's also not the prettiest of the grinders, but to be honest it's something I couldn't care less. Bottom line is - it does a good job (I agree with all the other PROS already mentioned). I can't say, though, if there are any grinders for the same price producing the same quality grind; but I would recommend it to someone willing to buy something new and small; otherwise, I guess going for a second-hand commercial grinder could be a better deal... (there seem to be a few on ebay)


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

I assume thats it for the £130 deal?

thanks


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

carbonkid85

if you are looking to upgrade your grinder in the near future can you let me know if yours will be available to buy?

thanks

Russell


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

russe11 said:


> I assume thats it for the £130 deal?
> 
> thanks


Hi Russell. yeah sorry you missed out on our offer, look out for more special offers soon though!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

> I assume thats it for the £130 deal?
> 
> thanks


Happy donkey have this grinder at almost that price if your still looking.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks Dave I will take a look.

Oh and thanks JohnnieWalker I'll try and keep my eyes peeled...


----------



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 24, 2011)

Russell, I know it's not a grinder, but you could win an iPod Nano in our twitter competition, if you won you could sell it to fund your grinder purchase!

Follow us @CoffeeDelivered for details!

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?upayl3

Coffee & Accessories available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

With 2 teenage sons I dont think an iPod Nano would last long enough in my house for me to get my hands on let alone try and sell it to fund my new purchase!

I'll be following you now... so who knows!!?


----------



## haze20 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great thread to see peoples opinions.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

I purchased an MC2 Doserless second hand and while it took some time to get used to the grinder, its been great once i had worked out that you have to turn the knob several turns to get any change, but because of this its does give you some very fine adjustment, they are about for around £70 second hand, and Scott at Happy Donkey has put up a quick guide for the machine as the ones that come with it are pants.

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/dosegrinders.html


----------

